# Geosesarma mating behavior



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Two crabs just trying to get down on some afternoon delight, and next thing they know, photos/video of them doing the nasty are plastered all over the internet. I love the look of shock on dude's face, like he's contemplating whether or not to stop. 


Welcome to the forum, buddy!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

Heya mister!! Nice to see you over here. That is a fantastic shot!!!


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Bump for the coolest/most interesting thread currently in this subforum.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

the pic quality is awsome cool shot


----------



## evilhorde (Feb 3, 2012)

Are all the Geosesarma crabs the same in that they live in freshwater and give birth to fully formed baby crabs? I have seen a few different colour variants and I wondered if any of the geosesarma species needed brackish water or a larval (?) stage.

I really like that 'caught in the headlights' look in the picture too. Hilarious.


----------



## thechibi (Jan 20, 2012)

inka4041 said:


> Two crabs just trying to get down on some afternoon delight, and next thing they know, photos/video of them doing the nasty are plastered all over the internet. I love the look of shock on dude's face, like he's contemplating whether or not to stop.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, buddy!


Hahaha, I love that expression too. XD


----------



## mellowvision (Jul 7, 2011)

lol. thanks! yeah, the expressions they appear to make can be really funny... but I do sometimes think that their eyes are misleading, as the black in the center is visible from all angles at all times... like a pupil in the center of a clear sphere that looks white. 

and evilhorde: yes, all Geosesarma are the same in that they do not require or like brackish water. They are freshwater forest crabs, that spend much more time out of the water than in.


----------



## mellowvision (Jul 7, 2011)

I also wanted to mention... a lot of people have mentioned to me that they didn't watch to the end... it's long, I understand... but for people really interested in the physiology of it all, the dismount at the end of the video offers a little bit of detail into how the female physically opens up for mating. It's pretty wild really.


----------



## ren (May 19, 2010)

inka4041 said:


> Two crabs just trying to get down on some afternoon delight, and next thing they know, photos/video of them doing the nasty are plastered all over the internet. I love the look of shock on dude's face, like he's contemplating whether or not to stop.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum, buddy!


For some reason anchorman popped up in my head. These pretty interesting critters, do you have a FTS?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

This tank of Mellows was actually featured for its entire build in a series in TFH's Adventures in Aquascaping. There are some pics on the TFH blog here: http://www.tfhmagazine.com/blogs/category/adventures-in-aquascaping/


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Dang, why did you have to post this! These are some cool crabs! Now I want.... Nicely done Mellow!!


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

He has juveniles available! I went and visited him a fwe weeks ago and was blown away by how active and engaging the juvies are. The tank was fascinating to sit and watch.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Your not helping Msjinkzd  I'll have to do some more research. How big of a tank would they need? Or have any links to some info?


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=2544
http://www.panzerwelten.de/forum/thread-1043.html


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

I saw these eating a dead cichlid in a LFS near me and almost bought some!
Can they get along well in a shrimp tank?


----------



## mellowvision (Jul 7, 2011)

These are probably not the crabs you saw eating a cichlid... Many LFS carry Red Claw Crabs, which look similar but are brackish crabs, and a little bit larger and more aggressive. These are forest floor crabs from the foothills in Java. So, while they're ok with shrimp in the water, they need a lot more land area for climbing and burrowing. They spend more time on land than in water. Their claws can not open wide enough to pinch my skin. 

Thanks msjinkzd for posting those links! The Red Devils I have are related to both the Vampire and Mandarin crabs in the links, but are still undescribed. It's been said that they are less aggressive than the Vampires, and they eat more meat than the Mandarins. Care requirements are similar for most Geosesarma crabs.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for the links  How big do they get?


----------



## mellowvision (Jul 7, 2011)

full adult males have shells around the size of a nickel. Females are a bit smaller, with much smaller claws.


----------



## knuggs (Mar 5, 2007)

Awesome :drool: How much do they go for? Im interested.


----------



## mellowvision (Jul 7, 2011)

I only have juvies available, pm for details


----------



## koldsoup (Feb 21, 2011)

Awesome! You always have the nicest and koolest stuff!


----------



## mellowvision (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Kevin! How's things? Need any tanks?


----------



## koldsoup (Feb 21, 2011)

Haha, I wish I had the room for more tanks. Especially for something like your crabs!


----------



## mellowvision (Jul 7, 2011)

Well, let me know, saturday I helped an old man unload 15 tanks of various sizes into my friend's basement in queens... so cheap tanks and stands if you need em!


----------

